# My real estate agency showing my apartment to people!!!



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello I'm living in a flat in discovery gardens and this is my 4th months living here. Just recently my real estate agent guys been calling me (about one to two hours before) and asking me if he can show my flat to people and I said no first but since then he's been calling a lot so I did let them come but I told him he should ask me at least one day in advance as I have plans ( one day I was at the mall he called me if I could come home cuz people are waiting????? ) anyways can he do this? He called me again today like an hour ago asked me if I'm home around 7??? I said no then he asked me if he can come tomoz??? I looked up the tenancy law but there's nothing about this situation!! What should I do!!!


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

hiitsjudy said:


> Hello I'm living in a flat in discovery gardens and this is my 4th months living here. Just recently my real estate agent guys been calling me (about one to two hours before) and asking me if he can show my flat to people and I said no first but since then he's been calling a lot so I did let them come but I told him he should ask me at least one day in advance as I have plans ( one day I was at the mall he called me if I could come home cuz people are waiting????? ) anyways can he do this? He called me again today like an hour ago asked me if I'm home around 7??? I said no then he asked me if he can come tomoz??? I looked up the tenancy law but there's nothing about this situation!! What should I do!!!


It's up to you when you can show and when you cannot. If the owner has put it up for sale then you could talk to the agent/owner and set some rules as to how many viewings you will allow in a month or a week. Since you are paying the rent you should be able to live comfortably in the Apartment without being disturbed. If you don't want to show the apartment you can simply tell them that you will not be allowing viewings as long as you are living there.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Usually in the tenancy contract the landlord has the right to show his/her apartment in the last month of the tenancy contract. 

My landlord starting acting like your did initially, but I called him and told him the same thing, that I need 24hr notice. A few times he tried to be slick and send the tenants to my apartment on short notice and I said I wasn't home and had them waiting outside (even though I was in the apartment and they could hear me). A few times, the landlord will have an agent call me and tell me that he is there and I would simply tell them I will be there in 5 minutes.... an hour later, and I am still not there... Other times, folks would catch me and ask to see the place and I would simply say no and close the door. 

Got to put your foot down.


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

This is really annoying they are not even selling the flat that I'm living in they use it to show what the flat looks like!!! I don't think it's legal to do it especially they only give me 1 to 2 hours notice I guess I will just say no


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

hiitsjudy said:


> This is really annoying they are not even selling the flat that I'm living in they use it to show what the flat looks like!!! I don't think it's legal to do it especially they only give me 1 to 2 hours notice I guess I will just say no


if thats the case when they arent even selling the flat you are in, tell em (politely ofcourse) to f off. Simple. You pay to live peacefully in that apartment, not to get harassed every now and then.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I would quite simply tell him that he could go and make love to himself with a blunt object.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There must be plenty of empty apartments in DG they can show - tell them to go away!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Programme the number(s) in your mobile with 'don't answer' and don't pick up when they call you !


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah I will !!! He called again this arvo when I was at work!!! I didn't answer I just want him to go away!! :-/ anyways thanks for the replies!!!!!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

hiitsjudy said:


> Yeah I will !!! He called again this arvo when I was at work!!! I didn't answer I just want him to go away!! :-/ anyways thanks for the replies!!!!!


I would beat him


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

noisyboy said:


> I would beat him


I wish I could!!!!


----------

